# Uber Identity Request



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

I absolutely despise these useless request (If they were important Lyft would have them) and knew something would go wrong. And it did. In the middle of my work evening it asked for my pic, but for some reason my face would not show up. I know what your thinking, and no, I am not a vampire. I like garlic. I was just black. But when I had the camera look at a bright light, the bright light would show up in the identity window. So basically it is as though the meter is not working. But the camera works just fine so I am at a loss. I have far more faith in the driver community to solve this problem then Uber's useless driver support. I just called them for the 5th time. 2 to 1 I will be forced to call again. They should just get rid of this feature or find a work around in cases where it is not working. Our livelihoods depend on this.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Nerka said:


> I absolutely despise these useless request (If they were important Lyft would have them) and knew something would go wrong. And it did. In the middle of my work evening it asked for my pic, but for some reason my face would not show up. I know what your thinking, and no, I am not a vampire. I like garlic. I was just black. But when I had the camera look at a bright light, the bright light would show up in the identity window. So basically it is as though the meter is not working. But the camera works just fine so I am at a loss. I have far more faith in the driver community to solve this problem then Uber's useless driver support. I just called them for the 5th time. 2 to 1 I will be forced to call again. They should just get rid of this feature or find a work around in cases where it is not working. Our livelihoods depend on this.


Just turn on the interior lights in your vehicle and take the pic without flash. Always works for me.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Nerka said:


> I absolutely despise these useless request (If they were important Lyft would have them) and knew something would go wrong. And it did. In the middle of my work evening it asked for my pic, but for some reason my face would not show up. I know what your thinking, and no, I am not a vampire. I like garlic. I was just black. But when I had the camera look at a bright light, the bright light would show up in the identity window. So basically it is as though the meter is not working. But the camera works just fine so I am at a loss. I have far more faith in the driver community to solve this problem then Uber's useless driver support. I just called them for the 5th time. 2 to 1 I will be forced to call again. They should just get rid of this feature or find a work around in cases where it is not working. Our livelihoods depend on this.


Did that a few times to me in the past when a surge popped up and I tried to quickly go online. The problem always lingered until the the surge was gone. Then the problem mysteriously vanished and all was good. Found that more than just coincidence but somehow not surprising.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I've had a few problems with verification lately too. The problem I have is the "show your entire face" crap, but even when holding the phone at maximum arms length, I can barely squeeze one eye and half a nose into the picture. Just another example of programming incompetence by this technology company. Last time this happened, like Monday or Tuesday, I tried for 5 minutes to get the picture right, and ended up asking a convenience store clerk to help hold the camera far enough so I could get a full face picture.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Nerka said:


> I absolutely despise these useless request (If they were important Lyft would have them) and knew something would go wrong. And it did. In the middle of my work evening it asked for my pic, but for some reason my face would not show up. I know what your thinking, and no, I am not a vampire. I like garlic. I was just black. But when I had the camera look at a bright light, the bright light would show up in the identity window. So basically it is as though the meter is not working. But the camera works just fine so I am at a loss. I have far more faith in the driver community to solve this problem then Uber's useless driver support. I just called them for the 5th time. 2 to 1 I will be forced to call again. They should just get rid of this feature or find a work around in cases where it is not working. Our livelihoods depend on this.


Some approved drivers were allowing other non approved drivers to use the app. The Facial recognition feature prevents this.
It actually protects other drivers and the passengers.

I'm OK with it and have never had issues when requested

Facial recognition technology is being used in department stores and police community cameras. It's here to stay and grow


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Some approved drivers were allowing other non approved drivers to use the app. The Facial recognition feature prevents this.
> It actually protects other drivers and the passengers.
> 
> I'm OK with it and have never had issues when requested
> ...


I concur. If they did this at airports and make you identify yourself every time you decline or cancel a ride there, there wouldn't be anyone at the airports.

Uber knows this yet they don't use it. They apparently like having the scammers there.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Some approved drivers were allowing other non approved drivers to use the app. The Facial recognition feature prevents this.
> It actually protects other drivers and the passengers.
> 
> I'm OK with it and have never had issues when requested
> ...


Good god man, why not just give em' a fingerprint card, retina scan and DNA sample too?

Do people not care about personal privacy anymore?

There's a way to deal with drivers who share accounts... it's called immediate and permanent termination. A zero tolerance policy will weed out the idiots pretty quickly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you for being the Proving Ground for Uber Facial Recognition software.

Which will be needed by the Robots Uber plans to REPLACE YOU WITH.

YOU HAVE BEEN INSTRUMENTAL IN THE PLANNING OF YOUR OBSOLESCENCE !

Uber thanks you in making your own disposal easier !

Google / D.A.R.P.A. a.k.a. BIG BROTHER
a.k.a. MILITARY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX also would like to thank you for the Storage Data Banks of Facial Recognition.
Which will make you So much easier to Track Down for " OPERATION TERMINATION"

When we Finally Liquidate Assets replaced by Robots.

Humming " My State of Mind"- Useless Eaters


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Good god man, why not just give em' a fingerprint card, retina scan and DNA sample too?
> 
> Do people not care about personal privacy anymore?
> 
> There's a way to deal with drivers who share accounts... it's called immediate and permanent termination. A zero tolerance policy will weed out the idiots pretty quickly.


LOL, HOW will the app provider know of driver fraud? they'll know of fraud through technology aka: facial recognition.

Remember it's often the insurance company's that dictate policy to uber.
Not too long ago a passenger using the uber app was assaulted by a unapproved driver who was using another driver's account. Law suits prevailed.

Plaintiff's attorney stated that the technology exists to prevent driver fraud. But uber *didn't employ it to protect the customer. 
*
Want privacy?, stay off the streets and out of retail stores.

Problem solved









See those 2 Square antennas in upper right corner.
Those are "shot stoppers"
They detect gun shot.
Army and Law Enforcement employ 'em


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

How would they know about " Driver Fraud"?
Oh perhaps the Data collection of your complete schedule recorded by app. Daily over time.
Your habits. When you wake.
When you sleep.
Where you go.
Along with your driving patterns.
Also collected by Uber .
Braking and acceleration habits.
Curve tracking g force measurements.
They even know your wheel track pattern on curves ! Thanks to their app. And Your cell phone .

They used to even send you reports of their measurements
Remember ?

Soon the " Chipped" real I.D.'s will report your movements to sensors as pictured above.
Your movement throughout the city will be monitored and recorded by N.S.A. Computers in Utah . fiber optically connected to the Entire Country.
Your motions will be known. Block by block.

Guess who else moved to Utah when N.S. A. DID ?
Goldman Sachs.

I will give you 2 guesses who will wind up doing the Uber I.P.O.

REMEMBER THIS WHEN IT HAPPENS.

You see that nice electronic array pictured above ? 6 stainless bands holding it up. All those Expensive spying devices.
1 set of $48.00 klein insulated Rabbit ear pliers. I can have that box off the pole and driving away in 45 seconds or Less.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I am mixed on the picture thing.

On one hand it is great because it keep a unapproved drivers off the system, unless they are smart enough to outwit the moronic AI. Which probably isn't too hard.

On the other hand, I dislike having Uber with access to the camera and recording features on my phone.

I guess it is a necessary evil for the time being.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Thank you for being the Proving Ground for Uber Facial Recognition software.
> 
> Which will be needed by the Robots Uber plans to REPLACE YOU WITH.
> 
> ...





Mista T said:


> I am mixed on the picture thing.
> 
> On one hand it is great because it keep a unapproved drivers off the system, unless they are smart enough to outwit the moronic AI. Which probably isn't too hard.
> 
> ...


soon the facial recognition software will be capable
of determining by your eyes & pupils if you recently ingested alcoholic beverages, smoked Mary Jane or worse.

Positive results would deny the subject access to the platform
and auto scheduling of piss test at local lab or green light hub followed by a few days wait time for results.

It's all in the name of protecting Uber's Customers, the driving community and supported by insurance companies.

Please don't reply "they can't do that!" Because they Can
Or "I won't go!" then u don't drive using the app.










Think about it: would you want your daughter in a vehicle operated by an impaired driver?

Would you want to be on the same slick wet road while the other car is operated by a driver under the influence?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Please don't reply "they can't do that!" Because they Can
> Or "I won't go!" then u don't drive using the app.


Their plan is to replace us with SDCs, so the issues you brought up will not come to light.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Their plan is to replace us with SDCs, so the issues you brought up will not come to light.


Meaningful large quantity Urban All Weather availability of SDC is further off in the future than advance facial recon. IMO

However the advance FR software will thin the heard causing "sober partner" earnings to increase

Or not

Who knows


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Some approved drivers were allowing other non approved drivers to use the app. The Facial recognition feature prevents this.
> It actually protects other drivers and the passengers.
> 
> I'm OK with it and have never had issues when requested
> ...


The facial recognition feature does not prevent drivers using friends accounts, it just suspends that driver until they see their mate to be able to take the photo, which doesn't take long depending how far away they are, drivers still lend their cars and accounts to their mates,

It's not a deterrent, what Uber should do is ask riders randomly, does your driver look like their profile, yes/no or make us take the selfie before we can start the trip,


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just turn on the interior lights in your vehicle and take the pic without flash. Always works for me.


Normally that works. But not this time. I could see very faint outlines so I will care a LED flashlight for now on. Very stupid...


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> LOL, HOW will the app provider know of driver fraud? they'll know of fraud through technology aka: facial recognition.
> 
> Remember it's often the insurance company's that dictate policy to uber.
> Not too long ago a passenger using the uber app was assaulted by a unapproved driver who was using another driver's account. Law suits prevailed.
> ...


So what you're saying is to shoot those 2 boxes before you go off on a tear?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> So what you're saying is to shoot those 2 boxes before you go off on a tear?


Suggest u get a good criminal lawyer on retainer first.
You know, for the arraignment later










"here's the thing Your honor I never meant to shoot du cameras, I be aimin' for dat square thang,
I'm be underprivileged and oppressed , u gotsta let me go" " just ask my cousin Richard"


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

There are a lot of ugly Uber drivers, maybe the cameras just don’t want to be given nightmares.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I don't know why the facial recognition keeps fake drivers off the streets. They're using a friend/relative's account and they just stop for a bit and go get the friend/relative to pose for the picture then get back on the road. Right?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

FinerThings said:


> I don't know why the facial recognition keeps fake drivers off the streets. They're using a friend/relative's account and they just stop for a bit and go get the friend/relative to pose for the picture then get back on the road. Right?


The request for facial can happen at anytime.
The approved face may be miles away from the fraudster driver....
.....Who makes us all look bad


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I know, but so what if they're miles away? The driver will just drive to them and get the necessary picture. For someone using a fraudulent account that's nothing to keep doing it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber should require drivers to take verification photos within a reasonable time limit or cut off, there any many drivers at Tampa Airport that are using other people’s accounts.


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

Interestingly, since then I have received no request for photo ID. Is this true for everyone or just me?


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

It used to always take 3-4 tries before it accepted the pic. Now I just remove my glasses (which I use all the time) and it accepts it right away.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Ever since I've removed the camera permission on Uber, I've been asked to verify almost daily.

Turn permission on. Take pic. Turn permission off.

Rinse and repeat.

[NG]Owner


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

NGOwner said:


> Ever since I've removed the camera permission on Uber, I've been asked to verify almost daily.
> 
> Turn permission on. Take pic. Turn permission off.
> 
> ...


Maybe someone back at HQ has the hots for U.

"Ooooooo, he's so cute, wonder what's he's wearing today, let's get him facial verified"


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

My main gripe is I wish it would require it at the beginning or end of my shift, not in the middle of it. It is worse when you juggle two apps because it seems to always catch you when you go back online. It sucks to be driving down the road and have the stupid thing require a selfie when you are going online. I'd much rather just have to take a selfie once a day when I start.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> My main gripe is I wish it would require it at the beginning or end of my shift, not in the middle of it. It is worse when you juggle two apps because it seems to always catch you when you go back online. It sucks to be driving down the road and have the stupid thing require a selfie when you are going online. I'd much rather just have to take a selfie once a day when I start.


What's the point having to verify yourself at the beginning or end, that's too easy to manipulate, random verification at anytime will be better to protect the public.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> What's the point having to verify yourself at the beginning or end, that's too easy to manipulate, random verification at anytime will be better to protect the public.


Because that's what the man wants.
It's his World


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> What's the point having to verify yourself at the beginning or end, that's too easy to manipulate, random verification at anytime will be better to protect the public.


As pointed out it is the same thing. All the imposter needs to do is stay offline and go find the real person to take the selfie. They could simply stay offline when it happens and wait and have the real person take the selfie the next day.

Also I doubt it is very effective anyway against someone who knows what they are doing. Chances are you could just hold up a color HD photograph and pass.


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

Ever since my escapade with Uber I have only had one request for a photo in a month. Thank god. What a waste of time.


----------

